
MacPaint and QuickDraw Source Code - shawndumas
http://www.computerhistory.org/highlights/macpaint/#
======
taligent
Great quote by Steve Jobs:

"A reporter asked Steve Jobs, "How many man-years did it take to write Quick
Draw?" Steve asked Bill, who said, "Well, I worked on it on and off for four
years." Steve then told the reporter, "Twenty-four man-years". Obviously Steve
figured, with ample justification, that one Atkinson year was the equivalent
of six ordinary programmer years."

